

The Grounding of the Royal Majesty (2009) [pdf] - URSpider94
http://ti.arc.nasa.gov/m/profile/adegani/Grounding%20of%20the%20Royal%20Majesty.pdf

======
tlb
TL;DR: On a large cruise ship the GPS antenna broke, and the GPS continued to
display plausible coordinates based on dead reckoning with only a tiny icon to
indicate the data wasn't based on a satellite fix. The dead reckoning error
accumulated to 15 miles, which drove them aground near Nantucket.

~~~
gumby
Actually I think the real TL;DR is that the crew failed to "trust but verify"
and that the automated cross checks were set up in such a way that they
cancelled each other out. It's a cautionary tale for anyone developing self-
navigating devices.

Plus for me the document is cut off mid-sentence.

~~~
URSpider94
_Plus for me the document is cut off mid-sentence._

It's a copy of a book chapter, plus the end notes (notice how the page number
jumps near the end). The end notes aren't paginated by chapter, so you're
seeing the first paragraph of the end notes for the NEXT chapter at the bottom
of the page.

------
grkvlt
This is _really_ well written, the author has a very engaging story-telling
style, and manages to get the facts across while still being entertaining.
And, I love the Proverbs quote at the start. Anyone know what book it comes
from, as I'd love to read it if all the content is like this.

It appears to be the entirety of Chapter 8 of something, but I couldn't find
the actual book title mentioned anywhere...

~~~
grkvlt
Degani, A. (2004). Taming HAL: Designing interfaces beyond 2001. New York: St.
Martin’s Press/Palgrave Macmillan. 320 pages, 105 figures. ISBN: 031229574X

The book details a new approach, mostly based on software engineering and
formal methods, for the describing, analyzing, and identifying potential
design errors in human-automation interfaces.

